# Deer Tags



## Lovinit (Jun 30, 2005)

Well I did it i missed the first lottery. Can anyone tell me when the next drawing is going to be available online. Thanks.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Augaust after the first drawing comes out.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

When does the first drawing come out?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

From the ND GNF website

http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/info/procprocess.html

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/inq ... ottery.htm


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks farmerj.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

The tags should be drawn soon and results online within a few days or so I would think. Have been out the last 2 years by this time already!

Spoiler92


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Deer Lottery is now in progress at NDG&F...

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/inq ... ottery.htm


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Please... Please... :wink:


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

looks like skinhead hunting for me this year!

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/inq ... ottery.htm


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

2 years running - Any Antlered....AGAIN.... 

Successful for BOTH the wife and myself.... :beer: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Osprey (Jul 6, 2004)

Preference point. Guess I'll just have to be a littel pickier with the bow tag!


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

yahoo!! got buck whitetail lottery in 3B3... I scouted around Pick City and They are growing large number this year. Good luck to everybody who applied drawing lottery


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

Now Available

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onlineservices/lic/public/online/main.htm

Good Luck!

:sniper: [/url]


----------

